# Activation Problem



## Nomad83 (Dec 27, 2011)

Maybe some can give me some ideas to try or at least something to throw at verizon in the morning.

I went and added a line with the razr about 1pm on the 28th paid and all that good stuff but the phone wouldn't activate. Finally after about 1-2 hours of the store calling Verizon and trying to get it up and running we find out about the 4g outage. Since i already paid for the thing and verizon swearing it will be fixed soon I took it home and kept trying to activate. It wasn't long before i figured out how to bypass activation and some access to the phone. After switching to CDMA only and letting it sit for idk a hour it said it activated. I got the latest system update and such and thought it was good to go at this point.

Tried to make a call later and I got a prerecorded message needing to talk to verizon. Called them on my other line since *611 was out of service on the razr. Got thru and of course the representative i spoke to blamed it on the 4g outage and there was nothing to do but wait and see. Leaving me with a $$$ android PDA.

Finally here we are with 4g apparently starting to come back up (no 4g anywhere near here) and the phone basically is still not activated. Still get the prerecorded messages for calls and of course this late there is no customer support.

Now my concern for the moment is how to know if the phone is really activated or what. For all i know it could still be the 4g outage, the sim card is toast for one reason or another, or i need to call verizon yet again and see what fun ideas they have now.

The phone looks to be working until you try to use data or make a call with no 3g/4g/1x nothing and signal bouncing from 2-5 bars. I can't see how to try to get it to reactivate again (since it supposedly already did).

Thoughts?


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

I'd say reboot with the SIM not in, then put it in w/ the phone on and see what happens.


----------



## Nomad83 (Dec 27, 2011)

-TSON- said:


> I'd say reboot with the SIM not in, then put it in w/ the phone on and see what happens.


No go. Flashed the triangle (roaming?) for a min then went back to 5 bars with no data and the same "we are unable to connect your call....."


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Go to a verizon store its self and have then scan the SD card into the system or replace it then activate the new one. When I my new bionic I received a bad sim card and it had to be replaced..


----------



## Nomad83 (Dec 27, 2011)

Talked to verizon for about a hour on hold and they blamed it on a voice problem. I don't buy the story.

Gonna head down to the store i got it at and see if a new sim card fixes the problem.

Weird thing is even with a factory reset the phone acts like its already activated so idk if a new sim will force a reactivation


----------



## Nomad83 (Dec 27, 2011)

Fixed they put the wrong sim card in the phone when the phone failed to activate the first time during the outage.

Correct sim and it activated in 2-3 min with everything working.


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Nomad83 said:


> Fixed they put the wrong sim card in the phone when the phone failed to activate the first time during the outage.
> 
> Correct sim and it activated in 2-3 min with everything working.


Eh see, there is an I told you so in there. LOL. Glad u got it working.


----------



## Nomad83 (Dec 27, 2011)

Yeah the stupid thing is i pulled the sim card out and gave customer service the card number on the phone so you would think they would have known.

Oh well. lol


----------

